# 2022 SD Surf Cup



## NorCalUSN (Jun 22, 2022)

So I'm trying to look ahead for this year's SurfCup in July.  I've only been a CA resident since 2019 (was overseas prior) I am assuming SurfCup is an annual event in July. Is it just a bad coincidence that it's falling same weekend as ComicCon or is this by design?
I'm not upset about having to choose between my MCU Cosplay opportunities vs my daughter's games, I am more just poleaxed by the insane costs and lack of availability of lodging and transportation that weekend. 
Unlike a lot of my NorCal Silicon Valley (and probably SoCal) brethren >$200 a night for a hotel room is insane to me. My median income vectors toward used Toyota corollas not Tesla so I got to ask WTF? How can folks afford this? And its supposed to be Stay and Play.
In March, my older daughter took part in the showcase in LV.  They played a team from LA, can't remember their club name (my daughter's teammates parents probably pull more individually in a yearly salary than probably the whole team) but I took some perverse satisfaction watching those inner city young women put a smackdown on us. It was almost "Disney like". My point is, I could have seen in Las Vegas that team finding a hotel, doubling up in rooms to make it work, LV is wide enough and had the capacity to support various socioeconomic parents, but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> So I'm trying to look ahead for this year's SurfCup in July.  I've only been a CA resident since 2019 (was overseas prior) I am assuming SurfCup is an annual event in July. Is it just a bad coincidence that it's falling same weekend as ComicCon or is this by design?
> I'm not upset about having to choose between my MCU Cosplay opportunities vs my daughter's games, I am more just poleaxed by the insane costs and lack of availability of lodging and transportation that weekend.
> Unlike a lot of my NorCal Silicon Valley (and probably SoCal) brethren >$200 a night for a hotel room is insane to me. My median income vectors toward used Toyota corollas not Tesla so I got to ask WTF? How can folks afford this? And its supposed to be Stay and Play.
> In March, my older daughter took part in the showcase in LV.  They played a team from LA, can't remember their club name (my daughter's teammates parents probably pull more individually in a yearly salary than probably the whole team) but I took some perverse satisfaction watching those inner city young women put a smackdown on us. It was almost "Disney like". My point is, I could have seen in Las Vegas that team finding a hotel, doubling up in rooms to make it work, LV is wide enough and had the capacity to support various socioeconomic parents, but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


check out the surrounding area like Oceanside and Carlsbad. Del Mar is expensive. Also try Encinitas. All those locations will be close enough


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 22, 2022)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> check out the surrounding area like Oceanside and Carlsbad. Del Mar is expensive. Also try Encinitas. All those locations will be close enough


Yeah, i've looked from Pendleton to the border the pickings are not great.  And when you think you found a place in a good price range you check Yelp and you start searching again.


----------



## MR.D (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> Yeah, i've looked from Pendleton to the border the pickings are not great.  And when you think you found a place in a good price range you check Yelp and you start searching again.


Try Temecula


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> Yeah, i've looked from Pendleton to the border the pickings are not great.  And when you think you found a place in a good price range you check Yelp and you start searching again.


My kids team is having the same issue. We were given a few choices for hotels and they are $400 a night or higher. And that doesn't include the $20 or higher per night for parking at the hotel or $10 per day parking at the field.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 22, 2022)

VegasParent said:


> My kids team is having the same issue. We were given a few choices for hotels and they are $400 a night or higher.


Have they sent out the Hotel choice email to your team? I sent an email to Maverick yesterday asking about it no reply yet.


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> Have they sent out the Hotel choice email to your team? I sent an email to Maverick yesterday asking about it no reply yet.


Yes these were the choices sent to our team manager.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 22, 2022)

MR.D said:


> Try Temecula


Temecula is a little insane now as well

try Escondido , you can avoid the 5 if playing at either de mar or Oceanside( closer than Temecula ).


You could also look at San Marcos and Vista


----------



## TeamDadJokes (Jun 22, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Temecula is a little insane now as well
> 
> try Escondido , you can avoid the 5 if playing at either de mar or Oceanside( closer than Temecula ).
> 
> ...


Chula Vista and Otay Mesa if you’re looking for cheaper options. Holliday Inn at Otay Mesa, Chula Vista and National City is around $180-220 a night.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> So I'm trying to look ahead for this year's SurfCup in July.  I've only been a CA resident since 2019 (was overseas prior) I am assuming SurfCup is an annual event in July. Is it just a bad coincidence that it's falling same weekend as ComicCon or is this by design?
> I'm not upset about having to choose between my MCU Cosplay opportunities vs my daughter's games, I am more just poleaxed by the insane costsIn my opinion and lack of availability of lodging and transportation that weekend.
> Unlike a lot of my NorCal Silicon Valley (and probably SoCal) brethren >$200 a night for a hotel room is insane to me. My median income vectors toward used Toyota corollas not Tesla so I got to ask WTF? How can folks afford this? And its supposed to be Stay and Play.
> In March, my older daughter took part in the showcase in LV.  They played a team from LA, can't remember their club name (my daughter's teammates parents probably pull more individually in a yearly salary than probably the whole team) but I took some perverse satisfaction watching those inner city young women put a smackdown on us. It was almost "Disney like". My point is, I could have seen in Las Vegas that team finding a hotel, doubling up in rooms to make it work, LV is wide enough and had the capacity to support various socioeconomic parents, but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


In my opinion, USSF and USYSA should stomp down hard on the stay-and-play abuses.  I have observed the two extremes:  A few years back, the Western Regional USYSA tournament was held in Albuquerque -- the winners of the various State Cups were expected to play in the tournament as the next step toward the USYSA national tournament a few weeks afterward.  The Albuquerque committee running the show set it up as a stay-and-play tournament, which meant that the various State Cup Champions had no choice for hotel rooms except to book through the Tournament website.  A quick survey showed that open-market price quotes for rooms in the same hotels were 10% to 20% below the rates quoted by the website.

On the other hand, our boys team was fortunate to earn a spot in the USL Super-20 North American Finals in Rockford, Illinois.  The tournament directors there arranged for group rates lower than the open market rate at the headquarters hotel and did not require the teams to stay there (amost half of our team stayed in a big house owned by one player's uncle not far from the fields.)


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 22, 2022)

TeamDadJokes said:


> Chula Vista and Otay Mesa if you’re looking for cheaper options. Holliday Inn at Otay Mesa, Chula Vista and National City is around $180-220 a night.


I think you are missing a point of "stay and play" concept about staying at tournament _*preferred*_ hotels


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 22, 2022)

Eagle33 said:


> I think you are missing a point of "stay and play" concept about staying at tournament _*preferred*_ hotels


 I just wish the stay and play would show how much you are saving. It always seems like if you don't book through them your team is going to get fined or penalized.


----------



## paytoplayisgood (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> So I'm trying to look ahead for this year's SurfCup in July.  I've only been a CA resident since 2019 (was overseas prior) I am assuming SurfCup is an annual event in July. Is it just a bad coincidence that it's falling same weekend as ComicCon or is this by design?
> I'm not upset about having to choose between my MCU Cosplay opportunities vs my daughter's games, I am more just poleaxed by the insane costs and lack of availability of lodging and transportation that weekend.
> Unlike a lot of my NorCal Silicon Valley (and probably SoCal) brethren >$200 a night for a hotel room is insane to me. My median income vectors toward used Toyota corollas not Tesla so I got to ask WTF? How can folks afford this? And its supposed to be Stay and Play.
> In March, my older daughter took part in the showcase in LV.  They played a team from LA, can't remember their club name (my daughter's teammates parents probably pull more individually in a yearly salary than probably the whole team) but I took some perverse satisfaction watching those inner city young women put a smackdown on us. It was almost "Disney like". My point is, I could have seen in Las Vegas that team finding a hotel, doubling up in rooms to make it work, LV is wide enough and had the capacity to support various socioeconomic parents, but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


Sleep in your car


----------



## dad4 (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> I just wish the stay and play would show how much you are saving. It always seems like if you don't book through them your team is going to get fined or penalized.


Stay and play has nothing to do with saving money for parents.

Stay and play is about kickbacks to the tournament organizers.  This may or may not be the same as the hosting club.

You can tell the difference by looking at whether staying at the hotel is required.  If the tournament requires certain hotels, then there is a kickback. If the tournament has a preferred list with no requirement, then they tried to negotiate a good deal for you.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 22, 2022)

VegasParent said:


> Yes these were the choices sent to our team manager.


I’m not sure about how pay to play works.  But if you both have DOD ID’s, this is a great option about 15 minutes from polo fields.  $139.00 per night (no tax) & free breakfast. You may also reserve rooms for the team depending on availability.


			http://www.mccsmiramar.com/miramar-inn/#iLightbox%5Bgallery15051%5D/0


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 22, 2022)

MacDre said:


> I’m not sure about how pay to play works.  But if you both have DOD ID’s, this is a great option about 15 minutes from polo fields.  $139.00 per night (no tax) & free breakfast. You may also reserve rooms for the team depending on availability.
> 
> 
> http://www.mccsmiramar.com/miramar-inn/#iLightbox%5Bgallery15051%5D/0


 I've used this option before to stay at Camp Pendleton when we had games in Oceanside but there was no stay and play requirement. Surf Cup requires teams to stay at hotels listed by Maverick Sports Travel.


----------



## jojon (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> ..., but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


Well .. I am going to cross out the "white" from your statement. IT IS already a rich people sport. Mi kids are just starting out and this thread scares me. Hearing all this travel and even regular out of town games. Honestly I know I cannot afford it so I will definitely not going above Flight 1 no matter how good my kids improve. Sad thing is I already make 6 digits income so US definitely left a lot of talented kids behind.


----------



## paytoplayisgood (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> So I'm trying to look ahead for this year's SurfCup in July.  I've only been a CA resident since 2019 (was overseas prior) I am assuming SurfCup is an annual event in July. Is it just a bad coincidence that it's falling same weekend as ComicCon or is this by design?
> I'm not upset about having to choose between my MCU Cosplay opportunities vs my daughter's games, I am more just poleaxed by the insane costs and lack of availability of lodging and transportation that weekend.
> Unlike a lot of my NorCal Silicon Valley (and probably SoCal) brethren >$200 a night for a hotel room is insane to me. My median income vectors toward used Toyota corollas not Tesla so I got to ask WTF? How can folks afford this? And its supposed to be Stay and Play.
> In March, my older daughter took part in the showcase in LV.  They played a team from LA, can't remember their club name (my daughter's teammates parents probably pull more individually in a yearly salary than probably the whole team) but I took some perverse satisfaction watching those inner city young women put a smackdown on us. It was almost "Disney like". My point is, I could have seen in Las Vegas that team finding a hotel, doubling up in rooms to make it work, LV is wide enough and had the capacity to support various socioeconomic parents, but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


"rich white people sport" you sound incredibly stupid


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 22, 2022)

jojon said:


> Well .. I am going to cross out the "white" from your statement. IT IS already a rich people sport. Mi kids are just starting out and this thread scares me. Hearing all this travel and even regular out of town games. Honestly I know I cannot afford it so I will definitely not going above Flight 1 no matter how good my kids improve. Sad thing is I already make 6 digits income so US definitely left a lot of talented kids behind.


it is an extremely expensive sport many years removed from when I was just a kid and my our recreation league only required a $5 fee for our jerseys.  Uniform kits, travel, etc it gets very expensive.  My opinion is that our sport will miss out on a lot of talented kids with potential in a "paytoplay" world which is incredibly stupid.


----------



## jojon (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> it is an extremely expensive sport many years removed from when I was just a kid and my our recreation league only required a $5 fee for our jerseys.  Uniform kits, travel, etc it gets very expensive.  My opinion is that our sport will miss out on a lot of talented kids with potential in a "paytoplay" world which is incredibly stupid.


I was already shocked when my local AYSO all-star/extra/premier charged $1500+ last year and now club soccer expenses is just not making any sense. I guess it is normal for ice skating, skiing, tennis...that is what my friends said but I disagree...soccer should not be this expensive.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 22, 2022)

JOJON, I was thinking we had it bad until I spoke with a military coworker whose son plays club hockey, he has all the same club "Stay and play" headaches but he has expenses that are a lot worse like ice time and more pads etc


----------



## dad4 (Jun 22, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> it is an extremely expensive sport many years removed from when I was just a kid and my our recreation league only required a $5 fee for our jerseys.  Uniform kits, travel, etc it gets very expensive.  My opinion is that our sport will miss out on a lot of talented kids with potential in a "paytoplay" world which is incredibly stupid.


Unless your kid‘s team is in the top level bracket, there are lots of tournaments which cost less and provide equally good competition.

Davis, San Juan, and Mustang come to mind.  I’m sure someone can name a couple of others.


----------



## COSMOS (Jun 23, 2022)

Is there a 'stay to play' police?  like if if i don't stay, but decide to play anyways...what happens?


----------



## Yak (Jun 23, 2022)

COSMOS said:


> Is there a 'stay to play' police?  like if if i don't stay, but decide to play anyways...what happens?


Nothing in my experience but would be interesting to hear if others know for certain that players or teams have ever been sanctioned.

IMO it is illegal (antitrust) tying and not enforceable.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 23, 2022)

COSMOS said:


> Is there a 'stay to play' police?  like if if i don't stay, but decide to play anyways...what happens?


With so many team applying for Surf Cup, I'm sure tournament will have no issue to reject a team not complying and get someone else to replace it.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jun 23, 2022)

Yak said:


> Nothing in my experience but would be interesting to hear if others know for certain that players or teams have ever been sanctioned.
> 
> IMO it is illegal (antitrust) tying and not enforceable.


If your club/team doesnt stay at the approved hotels. They dont get invited back next year. 

Also how hard the tournament host chooses to come down on the rule breakers varies. Sometimes its no invite next year. Sometimes its only certain teams from a club are accepted. Sometimes its placement in the bracket of death. These are just the direct results. Other actions are to not attend the rule Breakers tournements. Or choose to never scrimmage.

So the answer is while tournements dont really legally force you to stay at their defined hotels. It just gets awkward over time if you dont.


----------



## Yak (Jun 23, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> If your club/team doesnt stay at the approved hotels. They dont get invited back next year.
> 
> Also how hard the tournament host chooses to come down on the rule breakers varies. Sometimes its no invite next year. Sometimes its only certain teams from a club are accepted. Sometimes its placement in the bracket of death. These are just the direct results. Other actions are to not attend the rule Breakers tournements. Or choose to never scrimmage.
> 
> So the answer is while tournements dont really legally force you to stay at their defined hotels. It just gets awkward over time if you dont.


Is this speculation as to what could happen or do you know of it actually happening?

Seems to fit the definition of tying, which is to use power in one market to force buyers to purchase something in another market.  Nothing wrong with bundling products/services as an option but requiring it is probably illegal.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jun 23, 2022)

Yak said:


> Is this speculation as to what could happen or do you know of it actually happening?
> 
> Seems to fit the definition of tying, which is to use power in one market to force buyers to purchase something in another market.  Nothing wrong with bundling products/services as an option but requiring it is probably illegal.


You're probably right about tying but the only people that care (right now) are parents of players. Say anything and your kid is out of the club.

Overtime lawyers will smell the blood in the water and start taking clubs to court.

Just an fyi Soccer isn't the only sport that does this with Hotels, It's common in all youth sports.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jun 23, 2022)

For those not from the area, the 5 south is a nightmare in the summer.  So if you are booking near Pendleton and you don’t leave early enough, it will be bumper to bumper traffic all the way to the Polo Fields.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jun 23, 2022)

Soccermom18 said:


> For those not from the area, the 5 south is a nightmare in the summer.  So if you are booking near Pendleton and you don’t leave early enough, it will be bumper to bumper traffic all the way to the Polo Fields.


Agree x1000% on this one.

If all the hotels are booked maybe look at doing a VRBO for the entire team. Might be $$$ but you could get something really nice.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jun 23, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> Yeah, i've looked from Pendleton to the border the pickings are not great.  And when you think you found a place in a good price range you check Yelp and you start searching again.


Did you try AirBnB or Vrbo?  Those are often good options not overly affected by ComicCon.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 23, 2022)

Simply make your own hotel reservations and tell the manager that the ones provided are too expensive.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 23, 2022)

Yak said:


> Is this speculation as to what could happen or do you know of it actually happening?


Sounds like speculation.  We are still getting acceptance for Best of the Best.


----------



## Orangeteam (Jun 23, 2022)

I've been told for years Surf gets 10% back from hotels.  I've heard coaches talking about.
If you are a good top ENCL team I don't see a ton of value in Surf Cup   For example, last year ECNL had a San Diego 8 weeks after SurfCup.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jun 23, 2022)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Sounds like speculation.  We are still getting acceptance for Best of the Best.


We often get the geographic exemption bc of proximity.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> We often get the geographic exemption bc of proximity.


Ditto.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 23, 2022)

Orangeteam said:


> I've been told for years Surf gets 10% back from hotels.  I've heard coaches talking about.
> If you are a good top ENCL team I don't see a ton of value in Surf Cup   For example, last year ECNL had a San Diego 8 weeks after SurfCup.


You see it in the teams list.  Surf Cup Youngers attracts teams like Texans, Solar, Top Hat, DKSC, and Real Co.

Surf Olders had no one east of Arizona last year.   “The best of the best” are actually up in Seattle right now.  They won’t all be at Surf.


----------



## paytoplayisgood (Jun 23, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> it is an extremely expensive sport many years removed from when I was just a kid and my our recreation league only required a $5 fee for our jerseys.  Uniform kits, travel, etc it gets very expensive.  My opinion is that our sport will miss out on a lot of talented kids with potential in a "paytoplay" world which is incredibly stupid.


so whose gonna pay for coaches, fields, jerseys, refs, league fees? sorry but we don't live in the socialist mind you have


----------



## LetsGooooo (Jun 23, 2022)

Orangeteam said:


> I've been told for years Surf gets 10% back from hotels.  I've heard coaches talking about.
> If you are a good top ENCL team I don't see a ton of value in Surf Cup   For example, last year ECNL had a San Diego 8 weeks after SurfCup.


What does the last sentence mean?


----------



## Orangeteam (Jun 23, 2022)

Sorry, I fat fingered my phone.
ECNL had their fall showcase event the first week of October in San Diego.     
Last year I know teams backed out of Surf because there were going to be back in San Diego 8 weeks later.


----------



## Larzby (Jun 24, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> You're probably right about tying but the only people that care (right now) are parents of players. Say anything and your kid is out of the club.
> 
> Overtime lawyers will smell the blood in the water and start taking clubs to court.
> 
> Just an fyi Soccer isn't the only sport that does this with Hotels, It's common in all youth sports.


The strength of the antitrust laws has been eviscerated by the supreme court. There's no case there. A change to the system will require the concerted actions by a large enough percentage soccer parents who care about making it fair for everyone, not just the wealthy. And what are the chances of that?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jun 24, 2022)

Larzby said:


> The strength of the antitrust laws has been eviscerated by the supreme court. There's no case there. A change to the system will require the concerted actions by a large enough percentage soccer parents who care about making it fair for everyone, not just the wealthy. And what are the chances of that?


Just to be clear, Surf Cup didnt invent the practice of making a percent off players staying at specific hotels. It's an industry standard for many different types of youth sports.

Last week I heard of competitive dance teams doing a tournement in florida + parents going through the same issues with hotels.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Just to be clear, Surf Cup didnt invent the practice of making a percent off players staying at specific hotels. It's an industry standard for many different types of youth sports.
> 
> Last week I heard of competitive dance teams doing a tournement in florida + parents going through the same issues with hotels.


Tournaments could use their power the other way around, offering hotels the opportunity to get preferred billing on the tournament website if they offer group-rate discounts to teams.  And them sell advertising to those hotels along with that.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 24, 2022)

Parents could put a stop to it by speaking with the coach and TM.  The club puts high cost, high profile tournaments on the schedule because they think parents want it.  If it’s not what you want, say so.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Parents could put a stop to it by speaking with the coach and TM.  The club puts high cost, high profile tournaments on the schedule because they think parents want it.  If it’s not what you want, say so.


Most parents are not experienced enough to realize that this behavior is abusive -- it just looks like the way things are.  By the time that parents are sick of this, their kids have aged out.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 24, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> So I'm trying to look ahead for this year's SurfCup in July.  I've only been a CA resident since 2019 (was overseas prior) I am assuming SurfCup is an annual event in July. Is it just a bad coincidence that it's falling same weekend as ComicCon or is this by design?
> I'm not upset about having to choose between my MCU Cosplay opportunities vs my daughter's games, I am more just poleaxed by the insane costs and lack of availability of lodging and transportation that weekend.
> Unlike a lot of my NorCal Silicon Valley (and probably SoCal) brethren >$200 a night for a hotel room is insane to me. My median income vectors toward used Toyota corollas not Tesla so I got to ask WTF? How can folks afford this? And its supposed to be Stay and Play.
> In March, my older daughter took part in the showcase in LV.  They played a team from LA, can't remember their club name (my daughter's teammates parents probably pull more individually in a yearly salary than probably the whole team) but I took some perverse satisfaction watching those inner city young women put a smackdown on us. It was almost "Disney like". My point is, I could have seen in Las Vegas that team finding a hotel, doubling up in rooms to make it work, LV is wide enough and had the capacity to support various socioeconomic parents, but I worry for our sport, that a premier event like Surfcup, will IMO, set such a high bar for participation that we become a "rich white people sport."


I guess in retrospect,  my point should have been, that I would hope future tournament directors maybe take into consideration the date of their tournaments and have more flexibility regarding the "stay to play" rule.  
Honestly right now, even if they canceled "stay to play," it's not like there is all kinds of hotels that are going to be available that are more affordable. The whole SoCal area is crazy expensive July 21-25.
Much like I think "PayToPlay" is idiotic I think "StaytoPlay" is not particularly smart either, however where "PayToPlay" has always been lacking in intelligence, I believe "staytoplay" probably started out with good intentions and morphed into a money grab. Contrary to my earlier posts, I am not against capitalism, I am against everyone for themself greed because I believe it will destroy the sport.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Jun 24, 2022)

Regarding "Stay and Play", I just don't like "hidden fees". 
Add the kickback to the tournament fees and teams, clubs, and parents can decide to play it or not.
Don't advertise $1,000/team but it's actually $1,000 + $800 per family because they're required to stay 3 nights. 
And lodging is one of those things where people have a lot of alternatives for - hotel reward stays, credit card travel points, Airbnb, commuting from nearby cities, camping, RVs, etc. 
To tie people down to only specific set of hotels isn't making the trip more convenient. It just increases costs for each family.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Jun 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Unless your kid‘s team is in the top level bracket, there are lots of tournaments which cost less and provide equally good competition.


I would even argue that the top level / flight type of teams can stay local and play up an age instead of traveling to SD or Vegas or AZ or TX or beyond if apt competition is a concern. 

I would much rather do that and sleep in my own bed and save $1000 in lodging and food. 

Who can afford to spend $1000/tournament x 5 every year? Is everyone in youth soccer really that rich?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jun 24, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> I would even argue that the top level / flight type of teams can stay local and play up an age instead of traveling to SD or Vegas or AZ or TX or beyond if apt competition is a concern.
> 
> I would much rather do that and sleep in my own bed and save $1000 in lodging and food.
> 
> Who can afford to spend $1000/tournament x 5 every year? Is everyone in youth soccer really that rich?


Dont forget the $15 needed to park per day ;-)


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Regarding "Stay and Play", I just don't like "hidden fees".
> Add the kickback to the tournament fees and teams, clubs, and parents can decide to play it or not.
> Don't advertise $1,000/team but it's actually $1,000 + $800 per family because they're required to stay 3 nights.
> And lodging is one of those things where people have a lot of alternatives for - hotel reward stays, credit card travel points, Airbnb, commuting from nearby cities, camping, RVs, etc.
> To tie people down to only specific set of hotels isn't making the trip more convenient. It just increases costs for each family.


I remember my first "you better stay & pay or no play" threats four years ago. First off, I took that stupid rule to the test and got air b n b for $50.  I found out the hard way that a coach and a TM can make life hard for you for breaking the unwritten rules of the elite.  Plus all the expensive "team" dinners.  I also had to chip in ((cough up)) per diem for coaches Palace, 1st class air travel, sports car and all his lobsters & steaks.  Keep in mind this coach promised me and my dd to our faces that he would only carry 18 players on his all-star roster. I heard that some coaches can carry up to 23 and that's why I got him on the record.  He also promised me if I paid for his stupid private lessons he can get my dd a good deal in college. Any way, dude broke his promise left and right because Surf broke their promise to all the parents of the 03s ((sold ECNL one day and then DPL next day)) and this coach picked up two of their free agents ((and their money)) for 20 players now, extra pay and extra privates for coach. I was so shocked another top of the line coach would break his promise.  His expalnation was complete horse shit and full of lies so I went around him to his boss and the boss asked, "did you get it in writing."  I said, "Are you freaking kidding me?" He said you have to get things in writing because coaches always break their promises   Basically, it all depends on if your TM is a snitch. I just talked PM with a cool dad and he is saying SD hotels are now over $400 a night.  I can set up my Trailer for anyone down by Oceanside.  I'm thinking of offering it for free to any family in need of a place.  I love this tournament and I think "all kids" should have a chance at the Cup, not just for those who can pay $2,000 for a trip to beautiful SD.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

Is Air BNb even cheaper nowadays?

seems like host now want you to clean the entire house , take off sheets , take out trash then they tack on another $150 in cleaning fees


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Is Air BNb even cheaper nowadays?
> 
> seems like host want you to clean the entire house , take off sheets , take out trash then they tack on another $150 in cleaning fees


It's not $50, no way.  Laguna has a room for $900 a night by the beach.  I bet air b n b is way to high in Del Mar.  My buddy is going through a divorce and rents one room ((shares a bathroom with another person on other side)) for $2100 a month and he has ti drive to the beach.  The owner rents out 6 rooms to 6 single professionals.  Dude is killing it and has another house he does the same with.  $2100 is the cheap room.  The Master Suite goes for $4000 a month.  I think he pulls in around $20K a month for just a big house and no land.  His mortgage is paid off too so he is set.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jun 24, 2022)

crush said:


> It's not $50, no way.  Laguna has a room for $900 a night by the beach.  I bet air b n b is way to high in Del Mar.  My buddy is going through a divorce and rents one room ((shares a bathroom with another person on other side)) for $2100 a month and he has ti drive to the beach.  The owner rents out 6 rooms to 6 single professionals.  Dude is killing it and has another house he does the same with.  $2100 is the cheap room.  The Master Suite goes for $4000 a month.  I think he pulls in around $20K a month for just a big house and no land.  His mortgage is paid off too so he is set.


I would recommend Carlsbad campgrounds! Seen it done............


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> I would recommend Carlsbad campgrounds! Seen it done............


Its packed bro on the weekends. If you plan ahead 12 months, you can get's a killer spot. I would allow for tent camping on the fields this year to help with inflation and high gas cost, free over night RV parking and any relief possible. Many Surf families can open up all their houses for families in need. The middle class is now priced out of Elite soccer you guys.  It truly is for the Elite parents who can stay and pay and pay to play.  My buddy will be in for at least $20,000 this year just to have their dd play travel elite soccer. If they go to VA, it's $25k this year, maybe more. If your dd is on a championship team for next four years, your forking out over $100K to be looked out for the next level. I pulled my kid because this expense four years ago and just did part time.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> seems like host now want you to clean the entire house , take off sheets , take out trash then they tack on another $150 in cleaning fees


I never understood that.  Soon they'll ask us to mow the lawn, iron the shirts, and fix the leak before checking out... 
"Please take care of the house like it's your own" they say.
Mannn, I'm paying you so I don't have to and eat pizza in bed. Don't tell me to clean up... -_-


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

crush said:


> crush said:
> 
> 
> > Its packed bro on the weekends. If you plan ahead 12 months, you can get's a killer spot. I would allow for tent camping on the fields this year to help with inflation and high gas cost, free over night RV parking and any relief possible. Many Surf families can open up all their houses for families in need. The middle class is now priced out of Elite soccer you guys.  It truly is for the Elite parents who can stay and pay and pay to play.  My buddy will be in for at least $20,000 this year just to have their dd play travel elite soccer. If they go to VA, it's $25k this year, maybe more. If your dd is on a championship team for next four years, your forking out over $100K to be looked out for the next level. I pulled my kid because this expense four years ago and just did part time.
> ...


----------



## paytoplayisgood (Jun 24, 2022)

Larzby said:


> The strength of the antitrust laws has been eviscerated by the supreme court. There's no case there. A change to the system will require the concerted actions by a large enough percentage soccer parents who care about making it fair for everyone, not just the wealthy. And what are the chances of that?


keep crying bum


----------



## Ra Reyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> You're probably right about tying but the only people that care (right now) are parents of players. Say anything and your kid is out of the club.
> 
> Overtime lawyers will smell the blood in the water and start taking clubs to court.
> 
> Just an fyi Soccer isn't the only sport that does this with Hotels, It's common in all youth sports.


No, sorry, it is NOT common in all youth sports.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jun 24, 2022)

COSMOS said:


> Is there a 'stay to play' police?  like if if i don't stay, but decide to play anyways...what happens?


You have to book a certain percentage of rooms with the preferred hotels or they fine your team.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jun 24, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> I guess in retrospect,  my point should have been, that I would hope future tournament directors maybe take into consideration the date of their tournaments and have more flexibility regarding the "stay to play" rule.
> Honestly right now, even if they canceled "stay to play," it's not like there is all kinds of hotels that are going to be available that are more affordable. The whole SoCal area is crazy expensive July 21-25.
> Much like I think "PayToPlay" is idiotic I think "StaytoPlay" is not particularly smart either, however where "PayToPlay" has always been lacking in intelligence, I believe "staytoplay" probably started out with good intentions and morphed into a money grab. Contrary to my earlier posts, I am not against capitalism, I am against everyone for themself greed because I believe it will destroy the sport.


Pair up with a few families and rent a vrbo. You’ll be better off all the way around.


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> I never understood that.  Soon they'll ask us to mow the lawn, iron the shirts, and fix the leak before checking out...
> "Please take care of the house like it's your own" they say.
> Mannn, I'm paying you so I don't have to and eat pizza in bed. Don't tell me to clean up... -_-


The worse part in all this is the fear of the hidden ____________ . I actually wave at everyone and tell them all that this is now my place and I will go to town and make a big mess and treat like my own crib. I mean, I paid for some small place in LA and the price looked amazing for each night. I told my wife I found a steal. I open up and I see the $222 cleaning fee that did include a "free" parking pass to park on the streets of Los Angeles.


----------



## Larzby (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Is Air BNb even cheaper nowadays?
> 
> seems like host now want you to clean the entire house , take off sheets , take out trash then they tack on another $150 in cleaning fees


Every time I've looked, Airbnb is far lower cost than any decent hotel.


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 27, 2022)

Schedule is up





__





						2022 Surf Cup - Olders
					






					2022surfcupolders.surfcupsports.com


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 27, 2022)

I mentioned elsewhere out team ended up choosing Silverlakes Showcase that weekend to save the 10 room minimum if we wanted to play at Surf Cup.


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> I mentioned elsewhere out team ended up choosing Silverlakes Showcase that weekend to save the 10 room minimum if we wanted to play at Surf Cup.


I just drove by Norco and it's 103 and the smog looks insane to play in. I would skip it all together and have the girls go to the beach for 3 days or take a trip to Catalina.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 27, 2022)

crush said:


> I just drove by Norco and it's 103 and the smog looks insane to play in. I would skip it all together and have the girls go to the beach for 3 days or take a trip to Catalina.


Yeah Catalina, although they are young for it, there is the Catalina Wine Mixer, I heard Prestige Worldwide is performing.


----------



## SDMama (Jun 27, 2022)

Is anyone else annoyed that these big tournaments aren’t allowing teams to bring their own film/recording devices (Trace, Veo, etc.)?  (Although they seemed to make exceptions for their own Surf teams at Man City.)


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jun 27, 2022)

SDMama said:


> Is anyone else annoyed that these big tournaments aren’t allowing teams to bring their own film/recording devices (Trace, Veo, etc.)?  (Although they seemed to make exceptions for their own Surf teams at Man City.)


Are they not allowing them at Surf Cup?


----------



## Soccerdad_562_ (Jun 27, 2022)

This is from there website

"NextPro is the official videography provider at Surf Cup 2022. No other professional filming company is allowed. You are not allowed to use your own equipment above 5 feet in elevation, including Trace, Veo, or any other equipment. Any team representative filming with elevated equipment above 5 feet may be asked to remove their equipment."

key word they may ask you or not.


----------



## LetsGooooo (Jun 27, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> I would even argue that the top level / flight type of teams can stay local and play up an age instead of traveling to SD or Vegas or AZ or TX or beyond if apt competition is a concern.
> 
> I would much rather do that and sleep in my own bed and save $1000 in lodging and food.
> 
> Who can afford to spend $1000/tournament x 5 every year? Is everyone in youth soccer really that rich?


go check out hotels in del mar for surf cup. $1000 gets you one night...


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jun 27, 2022)

Soccerdad_562_ said:


> This is from there website
> 
> "NextPro is the official videography provider at Surf Cup 2022. No other professional filming company is allowed. You are not allowed to use your own equipment above 5 feet in elevation, including Trace, Veo, or any other equipment. Any team representative filming with elevated equipment above 5 feet may be asked to remove their equipment."
> 
> key word they may ask you or not.


Very disappointing.  I saw cameras set up everywhere at Man City Cup.  Our team didn’t bring ours.

Hopefuly the coaches bring ours - and keep it “about” five feet high.


----------



## Spfister (Jun 27, 2022)

Yak said:


> Is this speculation as to what could happen or do you know of it actually happening?
> 
> Seems to fit the definition of tying, which is to use power in one market to force buyers to purchase something in another market.  Nothing wrong with bundling products/services as an option but requiring it is probably illegal.


Our team did not stay at an approved hotel last year we simply told surf that the hotel offerings they had were way too expensive and way too far away. And we did not stay. And our team is playing again this year


----------



## Huttrick3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Spfister said:


> Our team did not stay at an approved hotel last year we simply told surf that the hotel offerings they had were way too expensive and way too far away. And we did not stay. And our team is playing again this year


I know my son's friends' team told the Surf Cup organizer that the rooms were too expensive and they would be commuting from the LA area this year.


----------



## COSMOS (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Anon9 (Jun 28, 2022)

COSMOS said:


> View attachment 14088


Good luck getting in next year


----------



## Soccerdad_562_ (Jun 29, 2022)

The hotel issue is also because of San Diego Comic Con is on the same weekend.


----------



## TeamDadJokes (Jun 29, 2022)

Was told by our manager that this year the Youngers isn’t stay and play and local teams (meaning IE, LA and OC) aren’t required to stay and play as well.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 29, 2022)

Soccerdad_562_ said:


> The hotel issue is also because of San Diego Comic Con is on the same weekend.


Yeah, I am guessing the demand factored into the hotels realizing they could make their nut that weekend. I hope someone in Surf at least considers the timing next year.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jun 29, 2022)

TeamDadJokes said:


> Was told by our manager that this year the Youngers isn’t stay and play and local teams (meaning IE, LA and OC) aren’t required to stay and play as well.


That's interesting.  I never thought local teams would be required to stay and play.  When they have games up here in NorCal the Davis event which is also stay and play, is about 1-2 hours away from a lot of the Bay Area locations (more if there is traffic) I would definitely tell them to pound sand that I'm not going to stay in a hotel when I can stay at home and drive in, yeah it sucked one tournament getting on the road at 6 a.m. but it was worth it.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 29, 2022)

crush said:


> I just drove by Norco and it's 103 and the smog looks insane to play in. I would skip it all together and have the girls go to the beach for 3 days or take a trip to Catalina.


18 girls, 35 minute halves.   Hydration break.  Should make it through the games.  They also have a nice setup for players that need to cool off.   Sadly it is a pay for play and if you can afford the $7000 for Surf Cup (10 rooms and Tourney Fee), you go, the rest of us pay $100 per player and play in the heat.   Glad we don't have to worry about recruiting anymore.


----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> 18 girls, 35 minute halves.   Hydration break.  Should make it through the games.  They also have a nice setup for players that need to cool off.   Sadly it is a pay for play and if you can afford the $7000 for Surf Cup (10 rooms and Tourney Fee), you go, the rest of us pay $100 per player and play in the heat.   Glad we don't have to worry about recruiting anymore.


Satire only on this. Bruh. your kid plays GK and has water bottle at her finger tips. The 11 or 10 is running 35 minute halves up and down the field in Norco heat and smog. These girls have earned a three days at the beach, moo!!!


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 30, 2022)

crush said:


> Satire only on this. Bruh. your kid plays GK and has water bottle at her finger tips. The 11 or 10 is running 35 minute halves up and down the field in Norco heat and smog. These girls have earned a three days at the beach, moo!!!


Hey, my girl has delicate feet.    Seriously she is one of a very small handful of keepers that covers from end line to up to the circle and from sideline to sideline. In a perfect world Surf would be $100 per kid and Silverlakes would be indoors with AC.


----------

